# Pfad der Webapplikation



## Sanix (27. Okt 2005)

Wie kriege ich den Pfad meiner akutellen Webapplikation? Ich brauche den um in eine Logdatei zu schreiben. Mit

```
new File("").getAbsolutePath();
```
Kriege ich das Verzeichnis, von der, der Webserver (Tomcat) gestartet wurde.


----------



## Jockel (27. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23733&highlight=pfad+webapplikation


----------



## Jockel (27. Okt 2005)

[edit] grrrr... doppelpost wegen der seeeehr schnellen verbindung hier... bitte löschen[/edit]


----------



## Sanix (27. Okt 2005)

habe ich bereits angeschaut, jedoch habe ich das Ganze nicht mit einem Servlet gelöst...


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2005)

```
<%
 config.getServletContext().getRealPath("/"); 
 //
%>
```


----------



## Sanix (27. Okt 2005)

danke


----------



## LordSam (27. Okt 2005)

just btw: Eine JSP Seite ist am Ende auch nur ein Servlet....


----------

